# My pigs have a runny nose



## Jhuffman (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm new to raising pigs. This morning I noticed there noses had alot of mucas coming out of them. They are 6 months old.

Any advice is appretiated.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Are they eating and drinking normal?
Are they running about normal, or lethargic?


----------



## Jhuffman (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you for responding.
They look fine. They are eating and running around.

I'm going to have them buthered in about a month. I gave them Atgard swine wormer. It looks like rice. I mixed it with there food. Is that OK?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

If they are eating and running around normal I would simply continue to observe for any changes in behavior or eating habits, and carry on as you have been.
As long as you carefully follow all directions on packet, Atgard should not pose any problems.

Do you have a small catch pen or area planned out to assist you in loading them for transport when time comes to haul them to processor?
If it is your first experience with butcher hogs, I would recommend that you load them up the afternoon of the day before they are to be transported.
Waiting until the day of transporting and then attempting to load them can be unnecessarily stressful on you and the hogs both.

Good Luck


----------



## Jhuffman (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you very much for your help.

I have a person from the feed store that comes out and takes them to the butcher. $65.00 each pig. I will take notes and maybe I can do it myself next time. Being my 1st time I think it best to let a more experianced person do the deed.


----------



## PrairieFireFarm (Sep 7, 2008)

Up North is right. If you can talk to the guy and have him drop off the trailer the day or two before, and just put their feed in there and let them wander in on their own, that's the best way possible. Then just close the door, and pull out the drive.

Speaking from a been there, done that perspective ;-)


----------

